

How API-First Development Boosts Productivity - bavidar
https://www.lob.com/blog/api-first-development-makes-lob-more-productive

======
mathattack
Conceptually this makes a lot of sense. It also sounds like a lot of the
rationale for early object oriented programming.

Does anyone (besides the OP) have experience with this?

